# emaciated great dane



## doglover30 (Sep 1, 2012)

I came across a very emaciated great dane puppy at a shop today. The dog according to the owner is 10 months old. I inquired about the dog being underweight, if he has been to see a vet and asked him if something was also wrong with his hips because he was limping. The guy said the dog just "doesn't put on weight" and that he fed him "6 bratwursts yesterday". The poor little dogs spine was clearly visible as are his hips. When I went to leave he followed me and tried to get in the car with me. 

My question is, without getting authorities involved, what can I say to this guy to convince him to give his dog up. I would gladly pay to take him to the vet and rehabilitate him for adoption if not keep him myself. I know I probably sound like an idiot but I cant stop worrying about that dog. Am I just totally out of line for wanting to take this guy's dog away from him? I'm just worried that since there are sooo many homeless dogs in the high kill shelter in the area already this little guy doesn't have a chance in hell. 
I already contacted a great dane rescue but they said they aren't really able to help but would put the dog on their site if I can get the guy to give the dog to me...

What can I say?? Should I threaten to call the police??


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this guy probably thinks he's doing all he can, but it sounds like the dog is neglected, specially if all he got one day was 6 bratwursts, I shudder the thought of what he feeds other days. I would get authorities involved, I highly doubt the guy is just going to give the dog up.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Did the guy seem like he cared about the dog and was just clueless? Maybe coming from the prospective of dogs getting the cheapest of cheap food plus table scraps?

If he seems approachable, I might stop by and start up a chat with him. Comment simply that I was worried about how thin his dog was and that I had been there, done that with other dogs of mine (regardless of whether that is true for you). Say that I'd got a quick vet check to make sure the dog was healthy otherwise, "like I am sure you have done also", and that I had good success with feeding "X" brand of food. Pick a moderate priced brand that is reasonably good nutrition, like 4Health from Tractor Supply or Kirkland brand from Costco or even Purina ProPlan at WalMart (ideal, no, better than bratwurst, heck yes) and that I have found that people food just didn't seem to settle on the dog's stomach right. 

If he seemed receptive to that kind of talk, I might mention how great my vet is and that I am "sure they would love to meet your dane if you're looking for a good vet"

Flip side is that if he seems like he would NOT be interested in doing better by his dog, I would chat with the authorities and make SURE that I had a rescue lined up and the authorities agreed to have the dog turned over to the rescue. If you agree to be the foster, there may be a rescue that will "pull" (take from the shelter) the dog in their name. 

Depending on what your area laws are, this may or may not but sufficient for the authorities to confiscate.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

You don't sound like an idiot at all. Dane puppies grow incredibly fast and proper nutrition is crucial to their health. They have very short lifespans as it is and this dog is not going to survive in that care for very long. Just tell him you would be happy to give the dog a home if he is unable to care for him. Don't tell him anything beyond the fact that YOU want to take the dog. He may have parasites, he may have any number of bone/development issues if he has been being fed crap during this period of his development. If the guy hesitates, offer him $50 and a sob story about how you have always dreamed of having a great Dane, etc. etc. if he still refuses, call animal control and tell them what you wrote here.

And as a side note - did Dane rescue say why they would not help if you got this dog out of there??


----------

